# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Vaznost odnosa jedan na jedan

## BusyBee

Dobar tekst o jednoj jako vaznoj dimenziji odnosa izmedju roditelja i djeteta - odnosa jedan na jedan.

Uzivajte!

----------


## larmama

Upravo sam pri kraju knjige Zahtjevna djeca od istog autora i mislim da dobro opisuje situacije i načine rješavanja. Jedna od najbitnijih stvari je bas ovo odnos jedan na jedan.
Drago mi je sto se pojavio i tekst na portalu o tome.

----------


## anchie76

Vrlo dobar tekst   :Smile:

----------


## Mukica

Ma super je tekst, taman da padnem u jos vecu komu.

Melita ima u nedelju predstavu, u kinu. Ritmika. Kostimi. Ludnica.
I kupujem ja jucer karte i veli ona ajde kupi i za tatu... (za one koji ne znaju, ne zivimo zajedno s tatom) I nis, kupim ja i odem mu danas reci da je u nedelju predstava i da bi Melita voljela da on dodje, a on meni odgovori: "Ne mogu doci jer jer jedna meni vazna osoba izasla iz bolnice pa je zelim vidjeti"

Ostala sam totalno bez teksta, s knedlom u grlu, uspjela prozborit, oke onda, fantasticno je kak imas dobor organizirane prioritete, okrenula se i otisla i plakala se u autu sljedecih 15 km voznje.
Nemrem vjerovat.  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

Eto - ovakvi su neki odnosi jedan na jedan u praksi.

----------


## ms. ivy

mukice    :Love:  

mene je tekst podsjetio da tog vremena imamo premalo... moram poraditi na tome.

----------


## BusyBee

Mukice   :Love:  
Broji se i tvoje one-on-one vrijeme s njima. A ono sto on radi ce doci na naplatu kad-tad.

----------


## suzyem

Odlično! Na žalost, moja najstarija curica ima neke karakteristike što su napisane na kraju: plačljiva je, nije se baš snašla u školi, postala je grozno neposlušna...   :Sad:   Sad vidim zašto..... Na žalost, ne znam kako da to promjenim, sama sam s njih tri jer je tata prisiljen raditi po cijele dane (zbog mog krasnog porodiljnog) i meni je jako teško, gotovo nemoguće odvojiti pola sata jedan na jedan (čak i zadaću pišemo tako da bebe hranim na jednoj strani, na drugoj njoj pomažem!)....

----------


## BusyBee

Ne znam kakav ritam imaju bebaci, ali, je li moguce odgoditi joj spavanje za pola sata pa se u tom vremenu posvetiti njoj... ako bebaci tada doista i spavaju.

----------


## suzyem

Moguće je, pitanje je koliko sam ja tad spremna i koliko imam snage za posvetit joj se, bojim se da je tu u pitanju malo više od pola sata, odnosno, nađemo mi vremena za pomazit se i popričati, al bojim se da to nije dovoljno za nekoga tko me je imao 24 h dnevno, a sad spao na minimum.....  :Sad:

----------


## Goga40

Na jednoj od radionica za roditelje pričalo se o važnosti odnosa jedan na jedan. Tada sam pitala može li se zajedničko pranje suđa računati kao vrijeme jedan na jedan. Voditeljica radionice rekla je da ne može, jer je važan dio tog odnosa "gledanje oči u oči". Ako je to tako, onda niti čitanje slikovnica ne bi spadalo u vrijeme jedan na jedan?

----------


## dijanam

Suzyem, ja mislim da se ne trebas tako brinuti.

Meni se ova metoda cini pomalo kao psihologiziranje života. Život je život, ne treba ga mjeriti i vagati, treba ga živjeti. Iz minute u minutu, brižljivo. 

Sigurno sam da ti za blizance treba puno vremena i brige. To što te tvoja curica nema samo za sebe neki dio dana može u njoj isto tako graditi osjećaj altruizma, strpljivosti i brige za njih. Ne možeš joj stvarati drugačije uvjete života od onih u kojima trenutno odrasta.

Naše bake su imale puno djece i teško da su im se mogle posvetiti jedan na jedan. Ja sa samo četvoro teško to uspijevam. Najčešće napravim iznimku s K., jer sam primijetila da to njoj jako puno znači, ali ne mogu svojoj djeci stvarati uvjete koje nemaju veze sa stvarnim mogućnostima. 

Dijelimo i dobro i loše u životu, što bi rekao MM.

----------


## Anita-AZ

*Suzyem* - potpuno ista stvar s nama! A zamisli kad sam isla na dogovor oko honorara, ona mene pita gdje idem i ja joj kazem, a ona meni; _"Mama, reci tom covjeku da ti mora jako puno platiti jer da ti radi tog posla zanemarujes svoju djecu."_  :? To mi je bio prvi glas da se ona stvarno osjeca zanemarenom. Stvarno smo se trudili iako je u ta 2 tjedna bila ludnica, u kojoj je doista i bila zanemarena. 

Ali opet i u normalnim uvjetima njoj nije dosta 1,2h dnevno nepodijeljene paznje! Ona bi tu paznju stalno! Bez obzira sto da joj nudim, onog trena kad to stane ona kaze da to "nikad" ne dobija. Mozda je u "nikad" fazi.. ne znam.

Ali znaci i to sto joj mozemo realno pruziti, opet nije dovoljno. Opet je nesretna nakon toga. Ne svaki dan. Ali dovoljno cesto. Totalno me sve to baca u bad. Moje dijete vise nije sretno dijete.   :Crying or Very sad:  

I da - slazem se s *dijanam* u potpunosti.

----------


## Brunda

> *Dijete je često neposlušno*. To može ukazivati da se dijete osjeća nedovoljno vidljivim. Vrijeme "jedan na jedan" pokazat će mu da ne treba biti neposlušno ili agresivno da bi bilo vidljivo u obitelji. Također mu pomaže da se osjeća zaštićeno i voljeno. Dok ste s njime, možda vas i nauči zašto se ponaša neposlušno. 
> ...
> *Dijete udara, vrišti ili pokazuje druge znakove česte ljutnje*. Kroz igru pretvaranja ili kroz razgovor moguće je da dijete u sigurnoj sredini i uz osobu koja ga voli nauči adekvatnije načine iskazivanja ljutnje.


Baš sam se zamislila čitajući tekst.
U zadnje vrijeme sve češće i sve jače iskazuje ljutnju i agresivnost prema nama (roditeljima). To se najviše događa dok smo zajedno. U kombinacijama jedan na jedan je divno dijete.

----------


## flower

dijanam - slazem se, ali djelomicno - nase su bake najcesce bile kuci, posvecene domacinstvu, jos je uz njih bila i neka neudana teta ili sl. bilo je dovoljno trenutaka i osoba da se odnos stvara...ako su uopce zeljeli odnos, tada je bilo puno obitelji gdje se odnos kao odnos nije njegovao vec se bazirao na strahu. sada je drugo vrijeme, drugi odnosi, ako ne kod vas u vecini slucajeva...ono sto je vrijedilo tada ne znaci da je adekvatno i danas. 

jedan na jedan i slikovnica - ako dijete zeli da mu citas slikovnicu onda je to jedan na jedan, ako dijete zeli da perete sudje onda je i to odnos jnj...ako ti to zelis onda nije

----------


## Kejt

> Ma super je tekst, taman da padnem u jos vecu komu.


baš ovo. koprcam se i pokušavam 'izmislit' još malo zajedničkog vremena, na uštrb svega i svih, nije važno, ali to jedostavno ne ide kad toliko radiš. stvarno se pitam koji je point svega?

----------


## flower

> stvarno se pitam koji je point svega?


nije nabijanje krivice - nitko te ne moze povrijediti ako mu ti to ne dopustis (odnosno ako ti to nemas sama za sebe) - ja osobno kad pocnem tako osjecati (da me puca krivica da li sam s njom dovoljno) mijenjam prioritete, stajem na loptu i znam da je ona prva...sve drugo su nijanse  :Wink: 

ovo je bit: 


> Iz minute u minutu, brižljivo.


 cesto od silne zaposlenosti ljudi to zaborave, brizni su prema svemu i svacemu osim prema djetetu...

dijete treba upoznati, znati kad mu je necega dosta, kad nije svoje i sl...a to se moze samo ako si s njime neko vrijeme.

npr. 10 satni boravak u vrticu je definitivno poguban za odnos dijete-rod., ovo je nacin kako tu ranu lijeciti.

i na jnj ne treba gledati kao na jedini put u zivotu, ako si stava kao D (trenutno si kuci imas obitelj s vise djece) i znas/osjecas da tako sto cinis cinis dobro i da je to nacin na koji raste i zivi vasa obitelj (a svi ste s time zadovoljni) onda to ne treba mijenjati...ne treba zbog teksta mijenjati rutinu zivota obitelji.

meni su pretpostavke vrlo logicne   :Razz:  i ja volim imati samo za sebe svoju najfrendicu da joj bez pocetka i kraja pricam o onome necemu samo mojem   :Grin:  i tad se osjecamo jako bliske...

----------


## Anita-AZ

Ustvari na koju dob se odnosi ovaj text i sve ovo o čemu uopće govorimo?

Moje dijete nije bilo nimalo frustrirano do početka škole! Ne znam da li sam se ja naglo promjenila ili ona u tom periodu... ili sveukupno, nove okolnosti, novi ljudi, nove obaveze, a ona želi i dalje biti samo zaigrano dijete. Radi ovakvog texta stvarno se počneš osjećati kao da je stvar u nedostatku pažnje.... a možda to i nije uvijek (i samo) to.

Meni do njene 7. godine zivota uopce nije bilo tesko i uopce nismo imali problema, ona je bila istinski i beskonačno sretno dijete.... i evo, skola sve srusila, zabrinuta je, pesimistična, nesretna radi odnosa s nekim djevojčicama.... pa je Liam dosao, ali mislim da u njemu uopce nije problem, čak ga slatkica kad joj je teško dodje zagrliti kao da će je izliječiti.   :Heart: 

Čisto želim reći.. nije isto kad o ovoj temi govori netko tko ima jedno 3.godisnje dijete... ili netko tko ima 3.djece od kojih je jedno vec veliko. Razlika u iskustvu je enormna i isto tako, uočeni su neki vidovi do kojih druge mame nisu još ni došle pa brkamo kruške i jabuke. 

Ja bi ovdje pričala sasvim drugu priču da me pitate kako je bilo prije 3,4 godine... vrlo bajkovite, ali tada svakodnevne.

----------


## maria71

očito joj ne paše klima u razredu

----------


## Anita-AZ

> očito joj ne paše klima u razredu


Koma joj je u razredu. Imaju 3. učiteljicu već. Najbolja frendica joj se odselila u Zg. Druga najbolja je jos tu, ali ne sjede zajedno. I postoje 2 blizanke koje teroriziraju cijeli razred, ali nju jos od vrtica posebno i svaki dan slusam sat vremena priče o njima, bacaju joj knjige, sendviče, poljevaju vodom, pokušale su je opet šišati itd....   :Rolling Eyes:   I onda su par dana super, igraju se i vole.... i onda opet.

Ti si učiteljica? Mislis li da je veći stres da ostane u takvom razredu ili da je premjestim u neki normalniji?

----------


## maria71

predajem i u osnovnoj i srednjoj školi

mijenjaj razred tj traži iskusnu učiteljicu

----------


## flower

> Ustvari na koju dob se odnosi ovaj text i sve ovo o čemu uopće govorimo?


odnosi se na sve dobi

naravno da bi u tvom slucaju ovo bio samo put do ustanovljavanja problema, a ne rjesenje, ako je problem u skoli - tad mozes ili nju jacati da prezivi u skoli ili mijenjati skolu/ucitelja

----------


## branka1

> "Mama, reci tom covjeku da ti mora jako puno platiti jer da ti radi tog posla zanemarujes svoju djecu."


 :shock: 

Danas čitam samo takve pametne dječje izjave na forumu. Prvo Mukičina Melita, sad ovo.

Meni bi takve stvari totalno bacile u bed.
ali dijanam  :Kiss:   ti me uvijek utješiš

----------


## Anita-AZ

*Branka1* i mene je ta izjava rastuzila i sokirala i najbolja fora je sto sam i trazila malo vise nego sam imala namjeru i dobila.   :Grin:

----------


## pinocchio

text je odličan i samo me ko' mokrom krpom odrapio po čelu i upozorava me da se trgnem. sada kada lada ide na spavanje oko 8, a ja sam s posla oko pola 5 i kasnije ako moram nešto obaviti, ostaje nam vrlo malo vremena za išta, a kamoli za floor time. ja bih u tom trenutku vjerojatno zaspala zato i jesam stalno u pogonu. vikendom se trudim popuniti rupe, ali ponedjeljak prebrzo stiže. ništa, morat ću češće čitati ovakve textove.

mukice   :Love:  ako ništa drugo dobila si još jedan argument zašto je dobro živjeti bez njega.

----------


## seni

tekst je jako dobar.   :Smile:

----------

